# Racing outdoors on concrete, what tires and such?



## Rob Mirsky (Jan 7, 2003)

Ok guys need some help. I am getting some racing going at the local park. Its smooth concrete that we will be racing on. I need advice as to what tires (widths as well) that people are going to need to run. It's been 10 years since I did any kind of on-road racing. I just want to be able to help people out who ask as I am working hard at bringing new people into the hobby with this. I have attached a picture of the racing surface. It will of course be blown off before we race on it. 
Hope to race touring, VTA, and any other classes that get at least 4 to run. On-road isn't all that popular here in Michigan anymore, but I hope to make it work as I know lots of people are really starting to miss it. Thanks in advance for your help and suggestions.


----------



## clodman765 (Dec 4, 2008)

*help*

If you can, run the tires the guys have now, and keep yours eyes and ears open to see what works best, then go from there.

In addition to blowing off the dust, you should try some type of traction compound. One of the cheapest and readilly available is some brand of soda syrup (COKE, PEPSI, grape is awsome). Out-of-date soda works, too, but takes a lot longer to dry because of the extra liquid. Timing is important because of insects, but too late and it will still be wet.


----------



## father04co (Dec 17, 2010)

best is to try it for yourself cause so much tires for so much drivers type


----------

